# Fritzi Haberland in "Kalt ist der Abendhauch" 4x



## Eddie Cochran (26 Okt. 2006)

Ich habe mir mal ganz schnell die Mühe gemacht und die hervorragenden Einzel-Caps (Netzfunde) von SnoopyScan von Fritzi Haberlandt aus dem Film "Kalt ist der Abendhauch" zu vier Collagen zusammengesetzt.
Gruß Eddie Cochran



 

 

 


Mein Dank nochmals an SnoopyScan für seine tollen Vorlagen.


----------



## rise (26 Okt. 2006)

sehr schöne arbeit..klasse Collagen!
Grosses dankeschön an dich:thumbup:


----------



## Schurwolle (5 Mai 2009)

tolle bilder, weiter so!


----------



## AdrianM (8 Feb. 2010)

Dass es von Fritzi Haberlandt Nacktbilder gibt, war mir neu. Sonst ist sie doch eher brav.


----------



## thomasac64 (18 März 2011)

tolle caps, danke!


----------



## steven-porn (25 Juni 2011)

Klasse Bilder. Danke!


----------



## Indianer (23 Nov. 2011)

die brave Fritzi Haberlandt, wer hätte das gedacht!
danke für die Collagen!


----------



## loser2k1 (12 Jan. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## frank63 (12 Jan. 2012)

Klasse Arbeit. Danke schön.


----------



## HansiWagener (30 Nov. 2012)

Danke für die Aufnahmen


----------



## PeteConrad (24 März 2013)

Danke, sehe sie gerade im Tatort!


----------



## painkiller (24 März 2013)

tolle collagen, danke


----------



## Paradiser (25 März 2013)

sehr schöne bilder.. danke...


----------



## gradnoh (1 Apr. 2013)

ist schon eine schöne frau


----------



## gradnoh (1 Apr. 2013)

kann man sie auch ganz nackt sehen?


----------



## reptilo (1 Apr. 2013)

fritzi ist die beste!


----------



## tommi6710 (27 Apr. 2013)

tolle arbeit, die mühe hat sich absolut gelohnt, danke


----------



## Wavemacer (1 Sep. 2013)

Da ist sie ja ! :thx:


----------



## atalwin (30 Nov. 2014)

Danke für die schöne Collage!!!


----------



## GlubscherMan (2 Dez. 2014)

Super danke, morgen ist Sie im Tatortreiniger wird bestimmt lustig


----------



## Kagewe (14 Juli 2015)

Eine richtig hübsche Frau


----------

